# Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?



## Explosiv (5. Januar 2013)

*Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

*Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?​*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie die anscheinend abermals gut informierte Seite Semiaccurate berichtet, könnte der offizielle Start der kommenden Grafikkartenserie, mutmaßlich AMD Radeon 8000-Serie genannt, später vollzogen werden, als bisher vermutet. So hat Semaccurate anscheinend die Informationen vorliegen, das die neue Grafikkarten-Serie wahrscheinlich "Sea-Island" getauft, nicht im ersten Quartal diesen Jahres erscheinen wird. Der letzte mutmaßlich geplante Release-Termin, wurde auf März 2013 tituliert. Dieser Zeitraum sei wohl nicht mehr zu halten. 

Allem Anschein liegt es aber nicht an technischen Problemen der HD8000-Serie. Auch bei dem sehr feinen Fertigungsprozess soll es keine größeren Schwierigkeiten geben. Vielmehr wird nun behauptet, das AMD seine alten Lagerbestände leeren möchte. Denn sobald eine neue Grafikkartenserie erscheint, wird die "ältere" Generation abgewertet und zum Ladenhüter. In Anbetracht dessen, wird hier die Veröffentlichung von "Trinity" als Vergleich heran gezogen, wo Llano kaum noch gekauft wurde. Soweit wäre es guter Zug von AMD, auch lässt sich daraus vermuten, das AMD momentan einen nicht allzu großen Druck durch die Konkurrenz sieht. 

Wie aus dem Bericht hervor geht, hat AMD vor die Veröffentlichung von der neuen Radeon HD8000-Serie zu verzögern, um noch möglichst viele Radeon HD 7000er-Modelle abzusetzen. 
Da es sich um ein unbestätigtes Gerücht handelt, sind diese Meldungen von Semiaccurate immer mit etwas Vorsicht zu genießen.


Quelle: Semiaccurate


----------



## AeroX (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Och, finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Später als bisher vermutet ist ja schon lange eingetroffen - noch im Sommer 2012 hieß es "Weihnachtsgeschäft". 

Ob es stimmt, dass keine technischen Gründe vorliegen kann man natürlich nicht sicher sagen - die Sache mit der Konkurrenz sehe ich aber ehrlich gesagt ähnlich. AMD hat im Mittel die schnellste Single-GPU am Markt und ist in beinahe allen Bereichen im P/L Verhältnis besser. Wenn man nicht mit Gewalt PhysX nutzen oder auf das letzte Watt Verbrauch achten will gibts kaum Gründe, momentan eine Nvidia zu kaufen (abgesehen vom Fanboyvirus oder wenn man genau die Spiele spielt die Kepler besser liegen).


Naja was solls... warten wir ab bis HD8000 und GTX700 kaufbar sind und dann sehn wir mal wer bei dieser Generation besser abschneidet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Ich freue mich auf die neuen Karten. Wenn AMD tatsächlich erst nach März kommt, wird Nvidia garantiert noch später kommen.
Oder Nvidia präsentiert die 700er Serie zuerst und setzt AMD damit unter Druck.


----------



## matty2580 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Ok, also wahrscheinlich später als März?

Passt mit ganz gut, da ich noch auf Ivy-Bridge-E warte.


----------



## Locuza (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf die neuen Karten. Wenn AMD tatsächlich erst nach März kommt, wird Nvidia garantiert noch später kommen.
> Oder Nvidia präsentiert die 700er Serie zuerst und setzt AMD damit unter Druck.


 Es könnte auch anders sein.

Strategisch gesehen hat es der erste auf dem Markt nicht immer besser, der Konkurrent kann sich dann etwas anpassen. 
Könnte vielleicht durchaus sein, dass man die alten Lager leeren will und schaut wie der BigK performt, um zur Not vielleicht hier und da was zu drehen (Taktraten, Treiber, Software).


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*



Locuza schrieb:


> Könnte vielleicht durchaus sein, dass man die alten Lager leeren will und schaut wie der BigK performt, um zur Not vielleicht hier und da was zu drehen (Taktraten, Treiber, Software).


 
Am Finalen Design was zu verändern (außer dem Treiber) dauert aber wegen der ganzen Verfahren relativ lange (unter Umständen Monate). Da tippe ich eher darauf dass jemand auf die Idee kommen könnte, eine Revision mit höherem Takt rauszubringen wenn die Yields besser werden. Die könnte man dann zum Beispiel "GHz-Edition" oder "Boost-Edition" nennen...


----------



## Locuza (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Bitte nicht noch eine Shit-Edition. 

Bis ein neues BIOS eingespielt wird dauert das sicherlich 1-2 Monate, aber das ist nur von mir gefühlt, keine Ahnung wie viel eine Taktraten Änderung dauert und bis sich die Boardpartner dafür eingestellt haben. 
Eine neue Revision dagegen kann sich ja ein ganzes halbes Jahr Zeit lassen, da juckt es echt niemanden wann die neue Serie auftaucht.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Also wenn sie dem Leeren des Lagerbestands noch mit ein wenig "Preissenkung" helfen würden, fänd ich das eine akzeptable Verzögerung der Veröffentlichung.


----------



## derP4computer (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*



> Soweit wäre es guter Zug von AMD, auch lässt sich daraus vermuten, das  AMD momentan einen nicht allzu großes Druck durch die Konkurrenz sieht.


Wenn das die Wahrheit ist, dann freue ich mich riesig für AMD, sollen sie sich mal gesund schrumpfen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Mir egal bis dahin reicht meine 7950 noch - kurz nach Release wird mir dann wohl die 8970 in den Rechner wandern.


----------



## Jackjan (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Seit wann wird denn die HD7000er Serie nicht mehr herrgestellt?
Zudem find ich es sehr gut, dass sie später kommt, so wird mein Geldbeutel ersmtal ein paar weitere Monate verschont, denn ich wollte meine HD6950(die mir bis heute treu dient) mit dem neuen High-End Modell(HD8970) der HD8000er austauschen.


----------



## matty2580 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Die 7xxx Generation wird weiter produziert.
Nur wird in dieser News vermutet, dass AMD die 8xxx Generation etwas später herausbringt, damit die Händler die 7xxx abverkaufen können.


----------



## Locuza (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Wenn das die Wahrheit ist, dann freue ich mich riesig für AMD, sollen sie sich mal gesund schrumpfen.


 Die schrumpfen sich nicht gesund, die hungern sich krank.


----------



## Ratracer008 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Solange AMD noch die P/L besten Single GPU's hat (7970<->670/680) ist es logisch, weiterhin die 7xxx Serie zu verkaufen, bis die Lager geleert sind.


----------



## BikeRider (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Meine GTX 670 reicht noch ein wenig.
Da können die neuen 8xxxer ruhig später kommen.


----------



## _VFB_ (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Ein Glück das ich jetzt meine HD 7870 gekauft hab. Nochmal auf die neue Generation zu warten hät ich nich ausgehalten. Bin mal gespannt was die neue Generation von Amd leistet.


----------



## Voodoo2 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Später als bisher vermutet ist ja schon lange eingetroffen - noch im Sommer 2012 hieß es "Weihnachtsgeschäft".
> 
> Ob es stimmt, dass keine technischen Gründe vorliegen kann man natürlich nicht sicher sagen - die Sache mit der Konkurrenz sehe ich aber ehrlich gesagt ähnlich. AMD hat im Mittel die schnellste Single-GPU am Markt und ist in beinahe allen Bereichen im P/L Verhältnis besser. Wenn man nicht mit Gewalt PhysX nutzen oder auf das letzte Watt Verbrauch achten will gibts kaum Gründe, momentan eine Nvidia zu kaufen (abgesehen vom Fanboyvirus oder wenn man genau die Spiele spielt die Kepler besser liegen).
> 
> ...


 

noch im Sommer 2012 hieß es "Weihnachtsgeschäft = jaja wie euphorisch waren hier gleich welche im forum 


never settle sag ich nur 3 aktuelle GAMES und bin nach hinein heil froh kein geld für das mittelmäßige far cry 3 ausgegeben zu haben
wo bei die 3 games schon ein tolles extra sind


----------



## MistaKrizz (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Mir reicht meine 7970. Werde vorraussichtlich erst in die 9xxx/1xxxx-Serie investieren.


MFG


----------



## Hugo78 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Wie aus dem Bericht hervor geht, hat AMD vor die Veröffentlichung von der neuen Radeon HD8000-Serie zu verzögern, um noch möglichst viele Radeon HD 7000er-Modelle abzusetzen.


 
Das ist typischer SA Unsinn, denn mit 36% ist AMDs Marktanteil dafür nicht groß genug.
Die Grafikchip- und Grafikkarten-Marktanteile im dritten Quartal 2012 | 3DCenter.org

Zumal Nvidia grade den Abverkauf ihrer 600er startet.
PCIe im Preisvergleich

BigK ist also nicht mehr weit weg.


----------



## matty2580 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Den Link finde ich sehr interessant Hugo78, besonders diese Aussage:


			
				3dcenter.org schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen AMD und nVidia steht es somit bei den Grafikchips für Desktop-Grafikkarten derzeit bei 35,7 zu 64,0 Prozent. Der Aufwärtstrend von AMD der letzten zwei Quartale ist damit deutlich gestoppt – was eigentlich erstaunlich ist, schließlich ist dafür kein besonderer Anlaß zu sehen. Sicherlich hat nVidia im abgelaufenen dritten Quartal jede Menge guter DirectX-11-Lösungen herausgebracht – dies allerdings in Marktsegmenten, wo AMD schon seit Frühling entsprechende Angebote stehen hat, welche durch die neuen nVidia-Angebote auch keineswegs überflügelt worden sind. Ganz augenscheinlich reicht es für AMD noch nicht einmal aus, gleichwertige oder bessere Angebote sogar deutlich früher als nVidia in den Markt zu bringen – man wird vom Markt dafür trotzdem nicht entsprechend belohnt. Hier sind wohl andere – nicht beim Produkt oder beim Preis liegende – Gründe am Wirken.



AMD will wohl erst auf Nvidia warten? Die 2. Position hat auch ihre Vorteile.


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Die 7er Serie läuft doch gut, ist sparsam und zeigt Nvidia die Rücklichter. Warum sollte AMD nicht noch ein bissel warten? Ich würde es so machen und die 7er Serie abverkaufen!  Ich denk mal, im Sommer geht es los, mit derr 8er Serie!


----------



## Hugo78 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*



matty2580 schrieb:


> AMD will wohl erst auf Nvidia warten? Die 2. Position hat auch ihre Vorteile.


 
Wenn man durch "früher am Markt", schneller und billiger, keine Vorteile hatte, dann kann AMD auch durch abwarten keine Vorteile erzielen.


----------



## loltheripper (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal wann die neuen Modelle kommen meine beiden 6970ger haben noch genug Leistung für fast alle spiele. Warum sollte ich was neues kaufen wenn das alte noch gut reicht?


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*



loltheripper schrieb:


> ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal wann die neuen Modelle kommen meine beiden 6970ger haben noch genug Leistung für fast alle spiele. Warum sollte ich was neues kaufen wenn das alte noch gut reicht?


 
Realistisch gesehen, ist es auch vollkommen unnötig von ner 79** umzusteigen. Oder ner 670 oder 680.


----------



## Julian1303 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

AMD ist auch nicht wirklich unter Druck. Wenn sich das wirklich bewahrheitet das sie Hardware für die XBox720 und die PS4 stellen, und selbst die WiiU nen AMD Grafikchip enthält, wozu die Eile. Letztes Jahr konte NVidia kontern, mit ihrem GPGPU abgespeckten Stromsparkepler. Dieses Mal wirds AMD/ATI sein. Bin ehrlich, seit meinem ersten richtigen PC 2001 hatte ich immer NV-Grakas gekauft, aber ich muß sagen gefallen mir derzeit die AMD GPU´s besser als die von NVidia. Drum stecken seit 2 Jahren auch ne HD 6870 in meinem HTPC und seit nem Monat ne HD 7970 Vapor X GE im Rechner meines Sohnes. Einzig mein GamePC hat noch ne GTX465 inne, welche aber mit den kommenden Generationen ausgetauscht wird. Und da will ich sehen obs ROT oder Grün ist was dann rein kommt.
Ich lasse mich da vollkommen überraschen. Einzig meine HD6870 im HTPC wird mit Sicherheit nen AMD Nachfolger haben, sofern Nvidia nicht was Ähnliches wie Zero-Core rausbringt. Und PhysX hab ich  bisher wahrlich kaum nutzen können, wäre kein Kaufargument für mich, Stromsparen schon eher.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Sea Islands ist der offizielle Name, steht auf AMD offiziell einsehbarer Roadmap vom FAD 2012.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Naja es ist eigentlich Schnuppe ob die im 1. oder 2. Quartal kommen, AMD sollte nur ihre 8K Reihe richtig optimieren, denn Verschiebungen heisst meistens nichts gutes, aber da für AMD zur Zeit alles gut verläuft, sehe ich da auch kein Zwang für eine neue Produktlinie.

mein Baby-Kepler reicht vieleicht für 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## polarwolf (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

anscheinend wird der Name der HD-8000-Reihe für umbenannte HD-7000-Karten für OEMs benutzt . Die neue Generation an GPU (Sea Islands) bekommen wahrscheinlich die Kennung "HD 9000" oder eine ganz neue Bezeichnung.
AMD Radeon HD 8000: nur für OEMs


----------



## Marcimoto (9. Januar 2013)

Für mich kommt eine neue Grafikkarte sowieso erst nicht infrage. Obwohl ich auch irgendwie ne Grafikhure bin(  ), kann ich trotzdem fast alles auf sehr Hoch bis Ultra zocken(FC3) und spar n bissel bei Anti Aliasing 
Vielleicht wird meine nächste Grafikkarte erst mit DX12 sein, ich weiß grade nicht wann das dann rauskommt. 
Da bin ich erstmal gespannter was die neuen Konsolen den PC Spielen bringen 
Einzig darauf, über die neuen Grakas zu fachsimpeln freue ich mich


----------



## kühlprofi (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Ich kaufe mir dann die 10 000er Serie, meine 5870 reicht mir noch immer allemal für BF3 und co.  eine gtx285 würde theoretisch auch noch ausreichen für Einstellungen auf Mittel und die hat auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel^^.
Ist mir echt zu blöd geworden, jedes halbe Jahr eine neue Graka für ein paar FPS mehr zu holen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir dann die 10 000er Serie, meine 5870 reicht mir noch immer allemal für BF3 und co.  eine gtx285 würde theoretisch auch noch ausreichen für Einstellungen auf Mittel und die hat auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel^^.
> Ist mir echt zu blöd geworden, jedes halbe Jahr eine neue Graka für ein paar FPS mehr zu holen.


 
In BF3 arbeitet schon eine HD 7870 um Dimensionen schneller als eine HD 5870: Battlefield 3 Reloaded: 22 Grafikkarten mit aktuellen Geforce- und Radeon-Treibern im Leistungstest (Bevor einer fragt: Die HD 5870 rechnet etwa so schnell wie die HD 6950 im Test).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Übrigens, die HD8000-Serie wurde ja jetzt gelauncht, von wegen Verspätung


----------



## Explosiv (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Sollte dann wohl eher heißen: Verspätet sich der Launch der nicht "rebrandeden" HD 8000er Serie? 

MfG


----------



## leissling (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Das AMD nicht unbedingt scharf ist was neues auf den markt zu schmeissen, verwundert mich nicht.
 HD7970 in der 1GZ edi. ist nunmal etwas schneller.

NVIDIA wird in den nächsten Wochen kontern (GTX780), kenne die firma nur zu gut.

AMD kann mit der aktuellen lage zufrieden sein.

März kommen sehr viele Kracher wie Crysis 3, Tomb Raider usw. raus.

... bis dahin ist GTX780 erhältlich.


Die karte kommt wie GTX580, deutlich früher als erwartet.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Deutlich früher als erwartet?  Der Chip hinter der "GTX780" wird seit Anfang 2012 erwartet - aber die GTX580 war ja auch nur das, was die 480 schon hätte werden sollen, insofern hast du wieder recht


----------



## Marcimoto (14. Januar 2013)

Was heißt "kontern"? Genau genommen kann es für NVidia nur besser laufen. Der Mist mit der Mogelpackung namens HD 8000 kann ja nur daneben gehen.(in Bezug auf diejenigen, die sich damit auskennen) aber die anderen findet man ja sowieso nicht hier im Forum


----------



## sycron17 (14. Januar 2013)

Finde ich ne gute idee von Amd
Denn erst vor kurze zeit kam die Ghz edition (also ne erneuerung)

Dann wenn mal die lagerbestände geringer aussehen

Jedoch auch wenn dann die GTX-780 kommen werde ich keineswegs die 680 verlassen

Erst wenn ich mindestens 40% an cpu und graka gewinne dann lohnt es sich zu wechseln

Das heisst da kann ich noch 2-3 jahre warten xD


----------



## Skipper81Ger (15. Januar 2013)

MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Mir reicht meine 7970. Werde vorraussichtlich erst in die 9xxx/1xxxx-Serie investieren.
> 
> MFG



Bei mir ebenso. Vielleicht wirds bei mir auch ne 9990. Wenn die rauskommt. Ich schätze das meine noch bis 2015/2016 locker durchhält.


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Naja, vielleicht verramschen sie ja dann die HD 7970, dann schlag ich zu


----------



## Plogbusta (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*

Bei Steam siehts noch übler aus für AMD Grafikkarten.
27% Marktanteil.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verzögert sich der Start der HD8000-Serie von AMD?*



Plogbusta schrieb:


> Bei Steam siehts noch übler aus für AMD Grafikkarten.
> 27% Marktanteil.


 
Steam Hardware & Software Survey


----------

